
Kaggle Launches an Open Data Platform - benhamner
http://blog.kaggle.com/2016/08/17/making-kaggle-the-home-of-open-data/
======
adamwi
Always welcome with more data sets to explore when learning ML. Going to be
interesting to what extent there are data sets "laying around" that will be
shared on the Kaggle site.

Anyone with a view on if Kaggle's "open data plattform" solve a real need that
have not been served before?

